# How to Fix Mud/Muck Just Outside Stalls?



## peppergirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum and I'm excited to see a lot of the titles of threads already posted. I am sure I'll be reading many for information! 

Here is my question. We live in Southwest Florida and have just built a barn for our horses. Flooring in the stalls is concrete with rubber mats. Barn and property are still a work in progress. One problem we did not anticipate is that one of the horses likes to stay in his stall during much of the day, and the other two stand right behind his stall to "hang out" with him. The accumulation of manure and urine there is hard to manage by itself, but add the torrential rains we have been having and it's created a quicksand-like muck. We have a front end loader coming tomorrow to haul all the messy stuff out of that area and then plan to use marl (because it's a hard-packing type of material that works well as a foundation) to create a sort of "ramp" for them to walk out of each of their stalls. However, we'd like to put something over the "ramps" we build, plus we would like to put some material down all the way across the back of the barn that will make it safer for the horses, easier to clean, etc. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? We were thinking about millings on the ramps but were not sure if perhaps very small gravel (something like pea rock or river rock) might be good to use across the back of the barn between the stall ramps. Thanks for any ideas you may have.


----------



## JH Stables (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi there. I wouldn't use pea gravel it gets into the horses hooves and can hurt. i use shavings and or wood chips in front of my stalls. Works great


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

JH Stables said:


> Hi there. I wouldn't use pea gravel it gets into the horses hooves and can hurt. i use shavings and or wood chips in front of my stalls. Works great


Interesting - perhaps there are different types of pea gravel depending on area??? I have some pea gravel in front of my barn door and I find that it works great. The stones are larger and the great majority of them round. They were put on top of a clay base and have worked themselves in nicely making for good traction and, because of the slope (just a mild one), stay quite dry when it rains. Now, River rock, on the other hand, that we have available here has nothing but harsh or sharp edges so would be a definite no around horses.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Larger rounded gravel works really well around barns as it drains and 'gives' under the feet to easier on them than standing on hard concrete
The only problem I see is in removing any gathered muck and mud from it as you'll be gathering up gravel as well all the time
You can buy rubber matting that's designed for outdoor use - would be easier to keep clean.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Another option might be that porous material, kind of like a felt that is used in Stall Skins. It rolls out like carpet. It's used in other applications too but I can't think of what it's called. 
Or buried rubber mats with the holes, like used in wash stalls.

Something like this?http://www.invisiblestructures.com/slopetame2_roll_sizes.html

Mods, I read the rules for links & I think this OK to post. Hope so anyway.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pea Gravel is a really good solution. It will allow for drainage and will help improve your horses hooves by stimulating the sole, digital cushion and frog. 

You will need to make sure you check hooves regularly for any lodged stones, but other than that, go for it


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

I use a choker sand which is slightly smaller than pea gravel. Works great!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've used pea gravel and the only problem I had with it is it all sunk to China after a year or two. But I guess it is that way with just about any footing. (I picked that because I keep my guys barefoot and it is supposed to be good for their feet). Never had a hoof issue with it.

I'm on the search for mud control too. My pens are a mess after the best monsoon season I've ever lived through!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The best thing to do is improve the drainage. Look up French drains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have heavy clay, and nothing works. ;( pea gravel disappeared within a year. You can dig 4 ft deep and no trace of it. Shavings make bricks when it dries. The only suggestion I have is dig out the area, drill down to crack the hard pan so you drainage, fill the drilled holes up with gravel larger at the bottom, smaller at the top, then cover it all with good soil. But any dirt with water will make mud.


----------

